# Looking for info, old New Englander snowblower



## Matoo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello, I'm looking for parts and/or information on a New Englander 5/24 snowblower. The model # is 319-60X-058 (the "X" number has been scratched off), and serial # is I158B. It has a Tecumseh engine, model HS50-67175B, serial # 8229B. It runs and works perfectly but I know I will need parts some day. Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## timothytim (Dec 16, 2013)

Not sure if you are still looking for info, but I have New Englander 33" 10HP Model 310-960-000. It is a larger model from the same family. They were made by MTD (Surprise!). If you Google "MTD 319-600" you will find a lot of info. Here is a link to the basic manual. http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/GetFile.do?filename=770-2404a.pdf. The same machine appears to have sold under a number of different brand names. The last four digits of the model number differ depending on the brand.


----------

